# no image cut required heat transfer paper?



## Chriscarterohio (Aug 17, 2007)

Greetings,
Is that true, have you heard of, here is the email I got:


wrote:Chris,​First to let you know, we are test marketing a new ink jet heat transfer paper, for most of textile materials, such as cotton, polyester. It will only transfer the part of picture/logo with ink, so no need to use a cutter at all, specially good for small logo, texts, difficult to cut. No masking, weeding, ugly carry paper.​I am sure there is no other similar product in the market today, unless you have to pruchase those expensive garment printers.​Let me know if you want to participate our test group, with the intention to get candidates to join our national wholesaler network.​Susan​VP, Sales/Marketing​LJJ Management​
​.​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Greetings,
> Is that true, have you heard of, here is the email I got:


It's true that there are companies working on developing an inkjet transfer paper that doesn't require weeding and that doesn't leave a polymer residue after pressing.

There have been some rumors about it here and there, but nothing definitive has been tested and reported here.

There's one call kisscut paper in the UK that makes this claim, but the wash ability didn't hold up for the member that tried it.

Many members here use ironall which has a very soft hand.


----------



## Chriscarterohio (Aug 17, 2007)

It is ture, I just tested, washed, and worked very well.
Attached are some images I copied from the website, Unique4YouOnline.com Website

I see the advantage of no carry sheet and no cutting, the company did not provide the cost info on its website, could be used for small run I think. as it has the same soft hand feel and look as my TJet2.

Anyone else tried?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the info.

Did you actually printed on the blank sheet and pressed it on the shirt? If so how is it similar/different than tjet2 printing and pressing wise?


----------



## Chriscarterohio (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: no image cut required heat transfer paper*

I did print on a blank sheet, then used heat press to transfer, warm peel. Very much impressed by the softness hand feel, could not tell the image was transfered or printed directly. I thougt the image was sharper than TJet 2.
One main difference is that TJet 2 can do on dark color T-shirt. That paper is only for light color materials.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: no image cut required heat transfer paper*



Chriscarterohio said:


> I did print on a blank sheet, then used heat press to transfer, warm peel. Very much impressed by the softness hand feel, could not tell the image was transfered or printed directly. I thougt the image was sharper than TJet 2.
> One main difference is that TJet 2 can do on dark color T-shirt. That paper is only for light color materials.


There is a self weeding paper called Kisscut which according to the manufacturer the life of the printed image on the transfer paper is only good for 30 minutes and has to be pressed while moist. The paper can not be used with photo either. What is the life of the printed image with this paper?

Can you please post any detailed info with this paper, spec., pressing instruction etc.? Or send it to me via private email.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Chriscarterohio (Aug 17, 2007)

*no image cut required heat transfer paper testing*

I used 350F for 30 seconds, warm peel. Do need to increase the color saturation to have better results. It is even better soft hand feel after wash.

You are right, printed image needs to be transfered within 30 minutes. It will work with photos, some simple pre-press steps should be used. I tested on different inks, dye-based, pigment based, such as Epson Durabrite also.

Again, I expect the website should have more info. Welcome to www.unique4youonline.com, under no-cut heat transfer section.

They do sell normal heat transfer paper (8.5x11) only $0.35 (light) and 0.5 (dark) per sheet, I have ordered and am testing now also.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: no image cut required heat transfer paper testing*



Chriscarterohio said:


> I used 350F for 30 seconds, warm peel. Do need to increase the color saturation to have better results. It is even better soft hand feel after wash.
> 
> You are right, printed image needs to be transfered within 30 minutes. It will work with photos, some simple pre-press steps should be used. I tested on different inks, dye-based, pigment based, such as Epson Durabrite also.
> 
> ...


Do you know if the company is going to sell this paper themselves or you can only buy it from a dealer?

Did you pay for the samples? I tried to email a request for more info and sample, but did not get a reply. I even offered to pay for the sample plus shipping cost.


----------



## Chriscarterohio (Aug 17, 2007)

*no image cut required heat transfer paper sample pack*

I think now they offer a $10 shipping included sample pack of 2 no-cut sheets and 2 normal heat transfer sheets. But it is not on the website, you have to send an email to ask.
I also got a very detailed instructions file with screen shots, and a sample image to try, the same original image that is on its website, so you can compare your own results with the posted one.
Per my understanding, they are looking for dealers or large buyers only. As mentioned earlier, it also sales normal heat transfer sheets, light costs only $0.35+, dark only costs $0.5+, with free shipping, I can not find that kind of prices at any other places at all.
If you do not get a reply by tomorrow, let me know, I can forward your info to Susan, my contact there.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: no image cut required heat transfer paper sample pack*



Chriscarterohio said:


> I think now they offer a $10 shipping included sample pack of 2 no-cut sheets and 2 normal heat transfer sheets. But it is not on the website, you have to send an email to ask.
> I also got a very detailed instructions file with screen shots, and a sample image to try, the same original image that is on its website, so you can compare your own results with the posted one.
> Per my understanding, they are looking for dealers or large buyers only. As mentioned earlier, it also sales normal heat transfer sheets, light costs only $0.35+, dark only costs $0.5+, with free shipping, I can not find that kind of prices at any other places at all.
> If you do not get a reply by tomorrow, let me know, I can forward your info to Susan, my contact there.


Well, I still have not heard from them. I did get an acknowledge email from the webmaster stating that my email has been received. Other than that it is zilts.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I just got my free sample t-shirt with this kind of transfer. It's called WOW from themagictouch.co.uk, the transfer feels soft and all those little bits are individual. I can't see or feel any outline or coating. I hav'nt washed it yet but the info states its very durable.

The price in the UK is £125 + VAT (£146.87) for 50 A4 sheets, i think that would be about $290 ish. It's quite expensive but i suppose it's ok for one off jobs with a lot of colours and fine detail.

Lee


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm still waiting for a sample pack also and will add comments if I find anything different. How much does this paper wor out to per sheet in your opinion ..

Many thanks


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

If it was an A4 transfer it would cost more than the t-shirt you print it on!

It's about £2.92 per sheet. If you had lots of small badge type transfers it's ok but anything bigger! You also have the ink, plain paper, shirt and time cost to put in the equation.

They have a shirt on the site that has a front transfer and one that goes over the shoulder, now if that's 2 sheets then it's a very expensive t-shirt. 

Lee


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Lee do they have more than one sheet of paper over there because I had a chat with a chap from there office before the weekend. He told me the paper costs a little less than you mentioned here in the thread. Did they send you just the one type of paper or more. He didn't mention to me that the paper could be pressed on black or dark colour garments. so I'm quite sure it's possibly a different type of paper.

Thanks again


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

As far as i am aware they only have one WOW paper, does dark or light. I got an email saying my sample t was on it's way and they quoted £125 + VAT + Postage for enough to do 50 A4 transfers.

They didn't send any paper, just a t-shirt with the sample print.

Lee


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

Rodney said:


> It's true that there are companies working on developing an inkjet transfer paper that doesn't require weeding and that doesn't leave a polymer residue after pressing.
> 
> There have been some rumors about it here and there, but nothing definitive has been tested and reported here.
> 
> ...


Hiodney!

Here is the link for the website who sell 'self cutting transfer paper'
Self Weeding Transfer Paper IMEX-USA
it's a new product that have been tested and work great.


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

Progeny said:


> As far as i am aware they only have one WOW paper, does dark or light. I got an email saying my sample t was on it's way and they quoted £125 + VAT + Postage for enough to do 50 A4 transfers.
> 
> They didn't send any paper, just a t-shirt with the sample print.
> 
> Lee


Hello!
Here the link for the self cutting paper the same paper you talking about with reasonable price and per pack as little of 20 sheets.
Self Weeding Transfer Paper IMEX-USA


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

GLC said:


> I'm still waiting for a sample pack also and will add comments if I find anything different. How much does this paper wor out to per sheet in your opinion ..
> 
> Many thanks


Hello!
Here the link for the self cutting paper the same paper you talking about with reasonable price and per pack as little of 20 sheets.
Self Weeding Transfer Paper IMEX-USA


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: no image cut required heat transfer paper sample pack*



lnfortun said:


> Well, I still have not heard from them. I did get an acknowledge email from the webmaster stating that my email has been received. Other than that it is zilts.


Hello!
Here the link for the self cutting paper the same paper you talking about with reasonable price and per pack as little of 20 sheets.
Self Weeding Transfer Paper IMEX-USA


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: no image cut required heat transfer paper sample pack*



Chriscarterohio said:


> I think now they offer a $10 shipping included sample pack of 2 no-cut sheets and 2 normal heat transfer sheets. But it is not on the website, you have to send an email to ask.
> I also got a very detailed instructions file with screen shots, and a sample image to try, the same original image that is on its website, so you can compare your own results with the posted one.
> Per my understanding, they are looking for dealers or large buyers only. As mentioned earlier, it also sales normal heat transfer sheets, light costs only $0.35+, dark only costs $0.5+, with free shipping, I can not find that kind of prices at any other places at all.
> If you do not get a reply by tomorrow, let me know, I can forward your info to Susan, my contact there.


Hello!
Here the link for the self cutting paper the same paper you talking about with reasonable price and per pack as little of 20 sheets.
Self Weeding Transfer Paper IMEX-USA


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if this "Self-Weeding Paper" is available in 8.5" x 11"? The link provided in previous posts to IMEX-USA only states paper size as A3, 11.69" x 16.54".

Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all I have just got this email on selling this and this is what they had to say from unique4youonline.com :Attached is an email from one of the distributors on our product, as a

reference, we have provided instruction to address the issues he 
mentioned in the email.

James,

So far your paper is the best of this type of transfer
paper.
Overall it has very little disadvantages, It seems to transfer better
with
medium/heavy pressure but with a distinct hand print remaining on
shirt,
This is not a real problem apart from looking ugly as the hand print
washes
out or softens in the wash.

One problem is with the light colours, water seems to helps but with a
lot
of the yellow transferring across, is there anyway to stop this?

We are still doing some wash testing. But will get back to you soon
about
importing your paper, foils etc. Hopefully before the new year.

Thanks for your time & effort.

This is No-Cut compared with Kisscut.

No-Cut Advantages

a.. Very easy to use, simple instructions - Great for customers who
b.. Consistently great transfer including small objects/detail
c.. Strong colour
d.. Foils Soon available
e.. Paper works with Dye Sub
f.. Very strong surface, scratch resistant.
g.. Strong Washability

Disadvantages

a.. Rough to touch/ softens after wash - Is there anyway to increase
the
softness of the transfer?
b.. Limited to dark colours- Light colour can be transferred with
help of
water, but yellow from the paper is transferred
c.. Some hand print/residue problems. Fixed by decreasing pressure.
d.. Some of the colours will change. i.e. Colour on screen is
different to
the colour on transfer paper



KissCut Advantages

a.. A Soft touch with very little hand print/ residue.
b.. Vibrant colours
c.. Foils work well
d.. Paper works with dye-sub ink or Kisscut ink
Disadvantages

a.. Limited to dark colours
b.. Can be hard to use with Kisscut ink/ prints well with dye sub
ink
c.. Non consistent results
d.. Hard to get clean sharp edges, no small detail
e.. Some uneven transfer.
f.. Can be easily scratched, broken or pulled away from shirt
g.. Poor wash ability.
h.. Expensive


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Hi all I have just got this email on selling this and this is what they had to say from unique4youonline.com :Attached is an email from one of the distributors on our product, as a
> 
> reference, we have provided instruction to address the issues he
> mentioned in the email.
> ...


 
Hello!
Here the link for the self cutting paper the same paper you talking about with reasonable price and per pack as little of 20 sheets.
Self Weeding Transfer Paper IMEX-USA


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi bora I was letting people know about this product and what they need to know before buying this it does seem to have up and down with this and they need to get samples to play with before spending money on some thing that may not work for them thanks


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Hi bora I was letting people know about this product and what they need to know before buying this it does seem to have up and down with this and they need to get samples to play with before spending money on some thing that may not work for them thanks


MrDavid!
I spoke to them yesterday. I ordered 10 pieces of A3 size for $25.00 which I think is reasonable. I will test them to see what's gonna happen. That's a friend of mine who live in Canada who told me about these papers and he's been using them for a while. He said it works fine for him.


----------



## WearSuccor (Sep 1, 2007)

It says that sublimation ink is recommended for this paper...does that mean that pigment ink won't work, or that it just doesn't produce the same quality? Anyone know? 

Thanks!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

No Not with pigment ink every one needs to know that it is made for *cartoon images and letters and Logos. (*The transferred image of a full color human portrait might not have the same excellent quality as cartoon figures, logos due to the variety of color combination, and thus many different thicknesses of ink layers. Areas with little ink, such as highlighted areas of a face, will be very difficult to transfer)


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

boro at $2.50 per sheet that does not work for pricing out Tees when I can get other paper and just trim it out YES I WAS GOING TO SELL THIS TO UNTEL I GOT MORE INFOR ON IT 3000 SHEETS FOR $2300 IF I WAS GOING TO SELL I WOULD HAVE TO SELL AT $1.00 PER SHEET AND ONLY MAKE $800.00 AND THERE IS PROBLEMS WITH THE PAPER THE PERSON THAT WAS GOING TO SELL IT GAVE ME THE INFOR THAT I POSTED BEFORE THANKS


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

$800.00 SOUNDS GOOD FOR SELLING THIS BUT BY THE TIME YOU GET THIS AND START TO SELL HOW MANY PEOPLE WOULD GET IT RIGHT AND FIND THIS GOOD PAPER 10% HOW MANY WOULD HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THIS PAPER 90% SO THAT SAID i WOULD SPEND LOT TIME WITH EMAILS AND WOULD REPLACE LOT OF IT SO WHAT HAPPEN TO THE $800.00 IT WOULD COST ME MONEY TO SELL THIS AT $1.00 PER SHEET THIS IS WHY THE PERSON THAT IS SELLING THIS TO YOU IS ASKING THE PRICE KNOWING THAT HE OR SHE WOULD HAVE TO SPEND TIME WITH eMAIL OR REPLACEING IT AND THIN LIKE ANY PAPER THERE IS ALWAYS NEW COMING OUT THEN WHAT


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> $800.00 SOUNDS GOOD FOR SELLING THIS BUT BY THE TIME YOU GET THIS AND START TO SELL HOW MANY PEOPLE WOULD GET IT RIGHT AND FIND THIS GOOD PAPER 10% HOW MANY WOULD HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THIS PAPER 90% SO THAT SAID i WOULD SPEND LOT TIME WITH EMAILS AND WOULD REPLACE LOT OF IT SO WHAT HAPPEN TO THE $800.00 IT WOULD COST ME MONEY TO SELL THIS AT $1.00 PER SHEET THIS IS WHY THE PERSON THAT IS SELLING THIS TO YOU IS ASKING THE PRICE KNOWING THAT HE OR SHE WOULD HAVE TO SPEND TIME WITH eMAIL OR REPLACEING IT AND THIN LIKE ANY PAPER THERE IS ALWAYS NEW COMING OUT THEN WHAT


Hi MRDAVID!
I think you forget to include freight cost to your price. And is the price for an A3 size? You will need to buy 3000 sheets to get at $0.77 cent a sheet whithout freight cost and duties. for over 200 sheets you can get it at $2.00 a sheet at IMEX-USA. By the the way what is the price range for Opaque transfer paper?....


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

No there is some one here in the USA that I can get free shipping and test paper is $5.00 so so 3000 paper is $2300.00 with free shipping


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

So why use sublimation ink? Sub ink is designed specifically for that process. It makes no sense that it would work, let alone work well, on on inkjet transfer. Is this sublimation were talking about here, which by definition could be considered "no cut"?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

used for both but there is problems with inkjet transfer the supplier sent me Email letting me know if you look here on this post you will see the Email that I copy and printed


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> No Not with pigment ink every one needs to know that it is made for *cartoon images and letters and Logos. (*The transferred image of a full color human portrait might not have the same excellent quality as cartoon figures, logos due to the variety of color combination, and thus many different thicknesses of ink layers. Areas with little ink, such as highlighted areas of a face, will be very difficult to transfer)


THANKS DAVID I HAVE THE EPSON STYLUS CX5000 AND I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THE DIFFERENCES WITH PIGMENT AND SUBLIMINATION. YOU CLEARED IT UP FOR ME THANK YOU


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Nothing in this thread explains why sublimation ink produces the best results. It makes no sense that sublimation ink would produce good results on a polymer based transfer. Sub ink prints very dull colors to paper. The color only pops when the ink is heated, turned to gas an sublimated to polyester.

Seems to also be a language barrier here, so I expect we're losing something in translation.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> Nothing in this thread explains why sublimation ink produces the best results. It makes no sense that sublimation ink would produce good results on a polymer based transfer. Sub ink prints very dull colors to paper. The color only pops when the ink is heated, turned to gas an sublimated to polyester.
> 
> Seems to also be a language barrier here, so I expect we're losing something in translation.


MY CLOTHING COMPANY WANTS TO MAKE T-SHIRTS WITH COLORFUL IMAGES WHICH INK DO YOU RECOMMEND?


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> No there is some one here in the USA that I can get free shipping and test paper is $5.00 so so 3000 paper is $2300.00 with free shipping


Hi MrDavid!
You still did not mention the size of the paper!
And you still are not sharing the web address of the U.S suppilier or distributor...

I shared my source Custom t shirt printing - IMEX-USA , I ordered sample from them $25 for 10 sheets of A3 size, which is almost 2 times the size of A4 size. But you told me that their price is expensive compare to the one you know. Could you please share their web address? Because this forums is all what is about, SHARING ideas...

Remember this paper is for light colored garment (not for dark) and is good for short run and small order. If you intend to spend $2300 on paper anytime you need it, you better think purchasing a DTG printer.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

young Robb said:


> MY CLOTHING COMPANY WANTS TO MAKE T-SHIRTS WITH COLORFUL IMAGES WHICH INK DO YOU RECOMMEND?


There are various printing processes. What kind of artwork? What type of shirt? What price point? High end, Low end? Do you want to heat press shirts or are you open to screen printing? Do you want to do the printing or do you want to sub it?

If you are using inkjet transfers then pigment ink is what you should be using. Sublimation ink is used for printing on polyester. If you're creating a high end product, you shouldn't be using transfers.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> There are various printing processes. What kind of artwork? What type of shirt? What price point? High end, Low end? Do you want to heat press shirts or are you open to screen printing? Do you want to do the printing or do you want to sub it?
> 
> If you are using inkjet transfers then pigment ink is what you should be using. Sublimation ink is used for printing on polyester. If you're creating a high end product, you shouldn't be using transfers.


Price point is medium. Artwork is made through photoshop. Shirt 100% cotton. We are open to both heatpress and screen printing. It's whatever that gets the job done the best


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

heres the link on ebay for selfcutting/self weeding paper

SELF WEEDING HEAT TRANSFER PAPER - SUBLIMATION PRESS - eBay (item 330207038067 end time Jan-31-08 11:57:35 PST)

REFURBISHED EPSON C88+ PLUS CISS WITH SUBLIMATION INK - eBay (item 330207110747 end time Jan-31-08 14:36:45 PST)


----------



## Chriscarterohio (Aug 17, 2007)

you can use dye based or sublimation ink, but not pigment based ink, that was the mistake I made when I used the paper last year. I could not produce consistent results. They arranged me to talk to the chief engineer for the reason, and was told as pigment based ink has many tiny solids in ink, which block the ink to transfer, as no cut paper transfers ink only.

thanks.



rrc62 said:


> Nothing in this thread explains why sublimation ink produces the best results. It makes no sense that sublimation ink would produce good results on a polymer based transfer. Sub ink prints very dull colors to paper. The color only pops when the ink is heated, turned to gas an sublimated to polyester.
> 
> Seems to also be a language barrier here, so I expect we're losing something in translation.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Bora this is the some paper that you keep telling me about I just tryd it and it is not very good for any thing the color is there it does CRACK and it does have good feel BUT IT CRACKS AFTER WASHING and I would not recomend this to any one here it is CRAP look at some other posts here and you will see what we have been talking about (self weeding paper)


----------



## hobby (Nov 26, 2007)

MrDavid

Which of the papers mentioned in this thread were you referring to? All of them?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Brian yes it all comes from china and it will work with sublimation ink but it cracks after washing pigment ink out of 10 sheets I did get one to work but could not repeat it so gave up I have sent some out for others to use and they could not get it with pigment so it is posted here on the forum look for new paper test


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> Nothing in this thread explains why sublimation ink produces the best results. It makes no sense that sublimation ink would produce good results on a polymer based transfer. Sub ink prints very dull colors to paper. The color only pops when the ink is heated, turned to gas an sublimated to polyester.
> 
> Seems to also be a language barrier here, so I expect we're losing something in translation.


For my testing dye base ink has a little faded look while sublimation has vibrant color. The selfweeding paper can be applied in 100% cottton and a regular sublimation paper can only do 100%polyster. In my test i got good result on 50/50 using selfweeding paper. After washing the design will crack if you streatch it then it will be back to original when you are not streaching it. The technique on applying this is by pressing in a very heavy pressure. i have done several shirt using this paper i also send a shirt to MRDavid to try the washing test.


----------

